# over 44 and natural conception?



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Anyone had any experience of this?  No IVF, no help?

Thanks,
Px


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi, yes, twice last year but not a good outcome I'm afraid.  I fell pregnant for the first time ever in August last year at the age of 44 1/2, miscarried at 8 weeks due to blighted ovum.  Fell pregnant again the next month of trying but that was chemical.  Since then I've had one (failed) round of IVF and am currently in the tww for an unmedicated iui, now aged 45.  Still trying naturally in between.


----------



## Mrs. Munchkin (May 10, 2017)

Best of luck hope you get a bfp


----------

